# heres the transit



## chopper

still half built but we use it all the time 
and will get done 1 day lol trouble with us is were always off in the van so it never gets done ha ha 
sink is in but use a camping cooker on the plywood work top for now 
who cares it is wilding after all 
will be a 4 birth eventualy daughter bed up front and will be bunkbed above her bed 
then our double bed at the rear 
with toilet and may be a shower room 1 day 
but im ok with having a sola  shower out side with the back doors open and a ground sheet


----------



## kangooroo

It looks very smart indeed.

Well done!


----------



## Dezi

The grey felt wall liner looks the same as in the Murvi. I can attest to the excellent thermal properties when coupled with the rockwall insulation fitted. We have been very cosy at down to  -12 degrees in the Alps. You are doing a great job.
Dezi


----------



## jennyp19

chopper said:


> still half built but we use it all the time
> and will get done 1 day lol trouble with us is were always off in the van so it never gets done ha ha
> sink is in but use a camping cooker on the plywood work top for now
> who cares it is wilding after all
> will be a 4 birth eventualy daughter bed up front and will be bunkbed above her bed
> then our double bed at the rear
> with toilet and may be a shower room 1 day
> but im ok with having a sola  shower out side with the back doors open and a ground sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very professional - where did you get your supplies,  Did you make stuff yourself, or can it be bought.  We have a 7yr old Merc Sprinter which we trek about in, but just have had to take stuff in and out.  We are not sure whether or not to buy a new van and rig it out - were going to get a camper this year, but the crunch has put pay to that idea.  We like the side door in a van.   If we could rig a van out to look as good as yours is looking, I'd be quite happy for OH to do that.
> We usually rig a shower up at the back door of the van, garden spray head, and small pump rigged up works brilliantly, a bit blowy round the nether regions at times though.  We use the clip things that market stall holders  use to hold plastic sheets etc. to fasten a piece of rip stop nylon from door to door.
> The great thing we find about a van (no side windows in ours) is that you can get away with going places campers can't.  Often just pull up on a side street and park overnight.


----------



## chopper

hello 
i just bought a roll of cheap cord carpet 
few boards of play wood 
and some battens 
and then just started measuring and cutting 
soon comes together and is very cheap
cost me about 150 quid so far  
get the 3 way fridges and caravan seating and so on 
off ebay cheap 
 were are you from i dont mind lending a hand if your close enough


----------



## chopper




----------



## jennyp19

Just shown my OH picts.  He's impressed as well.  Thanks for offer of help, but we are in N. Lincs.  
One of our problems is we aren't small people (me rotund , and OH 6ft   - so can't put bed across van.  I think we will be going down the same route as yourself - diy.  Hopefully, fingerscrossed, newer van LWB van, but don't want side windows, but roof light and roof vent/fan instead.  Meanwhile, we will just have to "rough it" this year.   Its liveable in, but as we have done this for about five years now, we have an idea of what we want, and just have to work out suitable layout.


----------



## chopper

got to get a sky light or 2 and roof vent in mine soon 
trying to find some 1 to do that job for me tho lol 
dont like the ribs on top of the transits look hard to seal 

yeah and the nice thing about self building 
is its cheap or as expensive as you like 
you can put what you want in it 
can put things were you want layout of van and so on
good look any way and hope to see you around some time


----------



## JoandNick

already said it before but it is a nice van you have there and a really neat job


----------



## derekfaeberwick

jennyp19 said:


> The great thing we find about a van (no side windows in ours) is that you can get away with going places campers can't.  Often just pull up on a side street and park overnight.



We can't do that with a camper, can we.Oh no we can't. Oh yes we c----


----------



## Telstar

looks good to me.  I do envy you self builders.

Jon


----------



## BillyB666

Cracking job - looks fantastic.

B


----------



## chopper

thanks all will ad more pics as and when i do a bit more to it


----------



## 888dee

does look good, very good, all you people are doing is encouraging me, I will have to have a go at self building


----------



## chopper

thanks all


----------



## coventrycraig

looking great, keep showing us the photos as you progress.


Craig


----------

